# The Laws of Physics no longer apply



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2011)

[yt]HzOVUGvraAQ[/yt]


----------



## Ley (Mar 12, 2011)

....whaaaat...


----------



## Lobar (Mar 12, 2011)

today must be return-of-the-oldfags day


----------



## Rouz (Mar 12, 2011)

I do love no friction =)

[video=youtube;Drp9o4E7G7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drp9o4E7G7U[/video]


----------



## Cain (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

That is what happens when you set the friction of vehicles to a negative number in the system files reversing the effects of what friction should do.

YAY PHYSICS.

[yt]ifTIuA8Dq58[/yt]
A more dramatic example.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2011)

Lobar said:


> today must be return-of-the-oldfags day


 Naw I doubt I'd return here like I used to


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2011)

Pretty much an ordinary scene in any gmod server you join. :V


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, videogames :c

here I was hoping it would be something cool


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 13, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That is what happens when you set the friction of vehicles to a negative number in the system files reversing the effects of what friction should do.
> 
> YAY PHYSICS.
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahaha... Ahem.
Reminds of how one laughed at all the violence in Tom and Jerry. Only that, here, I laughed because of how ridiculous it looked.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh, videogames :c
> 
> here I was hoping it would be something cool


 
I'm sorry you thought otherwise :V


----------

